# Canadian outdoor 3D championships



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*results*

probably nothing posted till wed or Thurs usually takes a few days.....


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Last year I followed them daily on the internet.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*only score in*

just talked to peter garrett on phone 7pm he took first place in ru with a 655 out of 800 then his phone broke up sorry long way up north to amos qc...


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

To those who, didn't go you missed a good one. Geatan and his crew set up some very challenging courses, had you scratching your head on every shot. We didn't have the best weather the first day, but the next two where great. The famous chef Carl was at it again cooking up great moose kabobs and Lake trout. Thanks to all.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I couldn't get time off this summer at all due to big job on the go. Hoping that when they come to Saskatchewan I'll have my time booked off a yer in advance. It's pretty much guaranteed to be back on the Aug. long weekend in 2011.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Amos*

Congrats to Gaetan and his crew of demented workers!! LOL I still have a headache from trying to Judge target distances. Who would ever put a Goose at 44 yards? LOL The shoot was awesome the Weather 10 times better than expected. Only really poured when it didn't matter..The festivities were great.. the food was Awesome. Thanks Bruce for the laker. next time catch about 20 .. Better start now!! Hopefully the moose hunt goes well as we ate the last hind quater of my meat Friday night... All in all a great weekend. Thanks again to gaetan for setting up one of the toughest shoots for me since maybe Ste Marth du cap not sure of the spelling ok I am a machanic not an engrish teacher!! LOL take care all enjoyed everyones Company.. yes even yours Emile.. Next time no Missses Ok  see a bunch of you at the worlds!! Carl


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Hats off to Gaetan and crew for a really great weekend!! He even managed to keep it from raining for most of the shooting. And Carl, it was 40, not 44. Marvelous food and there was almost as much beer as there was water.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh Bruce your solar panel must not of been woorking on that shot it was 44 big ones :mg:


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Was it really?? I think my arrow came back to Ontario...


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Amos*

Bruces solar panel was covered with a dorky hat..He could not find his Tin plate to wear so the martians may have had a effect on him. LOL Oh and he is use to seeing things shorter than the really are.
But the breakfasts were great thx bruce...:darkbeer::mg:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

It must have been that long stabilizer that confused me, either that or my 40 yd pin is longer than I thought because I 10'd that goose.

Now, that little coyote that Rick and I got tree points on was a nasty bugger... I'm still trying to figure out how I didn't split the tree. I'm a little embarrassed, actually.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Bruce I didn't tell you it was ok to tell anybody about that. Since the FCA didn't allow cameras one the course maybe we can get Geatan to post some pics of his handy work.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*amos*

Funny thing Rick I said your name lots up there.. Like Holy Moly that shot there sure rsteep!! It went with rfar and rfrikkinsmall. The Judges were taking pictures so hopefully some will post.:darkbeer:


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi everybody,
I hope that your return was good, i would like to thank you for the awesome comments that i received since friday. I will post pictures as soon as i will get it.
For your information, the goose was exactly at 40.7 meters and the corsican sheep at 37.8 meters in the middle of the hill.
I would like to thanks coptor doctor for his comment at the mayor that i'm crazy, i'm sure he believe you. 

Finally, i would like to say that you are, each of you, a marvelous guest, that was a pleasure for all the crew to receive you and share all to moments with you.
Thanks for the memories,

Gaetan:thumbs_up


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*amos*

Ha there you go Bruce so you had a good flinch on the goose!!.. Oh and the Corsican!! LOL oh and the oh and the!! LOL
Yes Gaetan I am afraid you are crazy still my friend but Crazy!!
I am glad I made the Mayor aware of this!!:mg:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I stand corrected! I'm not entirely sure what my 40 yard pin is actually. I know that it's longer than 35 m, but only by about 3". What I do know is that I put it in the middle of the vital on said goose and got 10 sweet points worth of fois gras!

And I still say that you just got lucky on that Corsican Ram. I'm just regretting not setting up for the inevitable joke. Think you can hit that ram? Course I can!

I'm just glad that those green stakes were out on the course. They gave you a place to sit and rest on your long walk to the target. Of course, I tripped on one of them and landed square on top of the target.

Gaetan, maybe you guys should try to host the Hoyt shoot next year. I'd love to come back, you put on a great show.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

40.7 meters is 44.5 yards 
37.8 meters is 41.3 yards 
http://www.onlineconversion.com/length_common.htm

so if you put a 40 pin on a 44 yard goose and hit high ... ya yer pin is out


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

Are the organizers going to post the results somewhere, or are they a secret?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Results will be posted on the FCA website once everything has been procesed. We may have to wait for the end of all the national championship events though, I can imagine everyone is still very busy.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Results are posted:
http://fca.ca/cmss/index.php?option...hip-results&catid=5:outdoor-results&Itemid=11


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, as I've never been to one of these or heard about them, I see the scores say 3 rounds. What does one round consist of? How many targets per round?


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Maxtor said:


> Just out of curiosity, as I've never been to one of these or heard about them, I see the scores say 3 rounds. What does one round consist of? How many targets per round?


3 rounds totaling 80 targets.


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

*Photos and results*

Hi everybody,

There is some photos at this link
http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Chp/2009/3D/page_01.htm

and results http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Chp/2009/3D/2009_3D_Results.pdf

Gaetan


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

thebeaver said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> There is some photos at this link
> http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Chp/2009/3D/page_01.htm
> ...


Great photo's, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

great to see the b.c. team shoot up a storm.taking medals in allentries but 1.:angel:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*attn treedhunter*

looked at results sorry but don`t think your observation on winners is correct ... definetly not all classes but one..again you say team maybe that is so but not in overall class wins...


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> looked at results sorry but don`t think your observation on winners is correct ... definetly not all classes but one..again you say team maybe that is so but not in overall class wins...


Well I geuss that depends who's spindoctoring what... 

BC had 6 shooters show up...4 gold, 1 bronze, 1 no medal...So of those who showed up, they did well.

Now there were 21 classes. So saying they "shot up a storm" taking 5 of 63 medals???

I guess it is all about perspective..:smile:


----------

